

You only win once - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/rodney-mullen/

======
loceng
Thanks for sharing this Justin. It's refreshing, mainly as in my mind it
allows for guidance on what to let go of and hold on to, and potentially when
to do it. I imagine you can only hold turtle position for so long, though if
you can manage to find the fun and creative part to it, then you can keep
doing it for quite awhile; Makes me think holding the turtle position without
creativity would build resentment - which leads to all kinds of terrible..

~~~
mijustin
Yes! We often hold on to our "past success" - unfortunately it doesn't really
matter what you've done. It's all about what you're doing now, and what you're
going to do.

~~~
loceng
Agreed. :)

------
mijustin
I love the themes of reinventing yourself, starting from scratch, and how we
derive ultimate meaning from the communities we invest in.

Mullen makes a poignant comparison between the open source community and the
skateboard community.

